# I had WLS becaue of being too big!



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I am overweight....... so last spring I found out that my insurance would cover Weight Loss Surgery in certain circumstances. 

I qualified.. not only was my weight just over the lowest limit, but I had some of the other health reasons (high blook pressure and high cholesterol) so I would qualify!!

I had to jump thru some hoops the insurance company had, like to do a doctor supervised diet (means go to the doctor once a month) for 6 months, and I had to go to 6 months of "support group" meetings with the bariatric surgeons office. 

On November 2, I had my "gastric sleeve" surgery. It has been wonderful!
I have already lost almost 30 pounds. 

I wanted to lose weight for many reasons... but chief among them is because of my riding.

I could ride fine... but I had trouble mounting, I always had to use a cheating rock/bank/log. and I was starting to notice my balance was not as good. I also noticed I looked HORRIBLE in photos taken while on my horse. 

I know that WLS is not for everyone and that a lot of insurance companys don't cover it... but you really should look into it. I am 53 years old and wish I had done this 20 years ago!!!!

Rhonda


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My co-worker (also in his 50th) had one done several years ago. The difference was amazing: he lost so many pounds and looked so much better. The only problem he should stay on very strict diet (like you can't eat this and that), but I think it totally worth it!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I had bypass 2 years ago and it was a wonderful decision. My insurance wouldn't pay, but it was 17 grand well spent. From 332 lbs to 145 in 18 months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy that you are getting the results you want. I did something similar-a reduction~when the menopause thing hit,I gained weight & it mostly went to 1 place. I had to jump through hoops, too,& wait a year. Riding & everything I did became quite uncomfortable. I "lost" 2.5 pounds , which pretty much got me back to where I've been most of my life-still very generous, but now manageable. Thank you insurance, even though I had to pay for 2 months of COBRA coverage, due to hubby losing his job~but he promised that I would get my surgery, so we managed!


----------

